# How many is too many?



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've definitely caught the bug. I have 3 bettas but I keep wanting more! I'm not really interested in keeping other fish, bettas are just so unique! I don't have any other pets, and I keep saying 'just 1 more fish' lol. I feel like the crazy fish lady


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

You have too many when you cannot properly care for them, IMO. Its the same with any pet. I currently have a total of 8 tanks (9 if you include the QT tank), 7 + 1 QT at home & 1 at work & I have no plans to take on anymore. Additionally, I will not be replacing any of my Bettas when I lose them from here on out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with shellieca. I've got 23 in total but most are in my sorority tank which is 33 gallons. Then I have one 10 gallon split into 3, two 3 gallons, a 5.5 gallon, a 2.5 gallon and a 1 gallon.

Two males will be rehomed to my friend and one will be up for adoption once he's all healed up and purty again and no more males for me, just too many. Besides we'll be breeding soon so I need the space!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have 4 tanks with 4 bettas. I'm gonna get 1 more betta for my empty 10g but them that's gonna be it for me. I'm waiting for the perfect one but I'm not really looking so it'll probably take awhile


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You can never have enough bettas. :lol: But to be realistic, only have as many as you can keep up with.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm down to thirteen but I'm hoping to get a couple more (mainly for the sorority) in the next little while and in age two spawns coming up later this month... I agree with shellieca though, as long as you can properly care for them and it does not interrupt anything important you don't have too many.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Honestly, having been someone who went through a period of impulse buying bettas just because they appealed to me and I could, I will not buy a fish now unless I already have a tank set up and waiting for it. 

I find when you start buying fish before you have the necessary supplies you can end up overwhelmed and after a while it can burn you out.

Any time this hobby stops being fun I think is when you have reached your limit. Right now I have around 15 tanks going and that is great for me. Before when I had more tanks and less time I was constantly stressing out and felt like I wasn't doing right by my fish. 

Now I actually plan my purchases I find I have a lot less regrets than when I used to just see a betta online or on the shelf in a store and get it.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

I feel like I don't want more than 3 tanks, but I do want to upgrade my females home at some point so perhaps if I just divide a 10 gal and get 1 more.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

It's really a personal choice. I have 3 would love more but it wouldn't be as fun for me. I stop before I feel its too much work. BUT I WOULD LOVE A HOUSE FULL LOL


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol. I agree with everyone else, as long as you can properly care for them!  

I have 5 males and quite a few females in my sorority. And one 5 day old spawn which is currently at 407 fry. Lol.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I also agree,as long as you can take care of them properly and you have the time,space etc,then you should have as many as you want.I have 3 beautiful little boys,each in their own tank,and that is enough for me.I definitely have the Betta Bug too though,it would be _very _easy to buy a new one every time I go to the petstore,but I have to be serious with myself and know that for me 3 is perfect. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

I have six, and that's enough work for me on tank cleaning day to consider calling that my limit. I love them though, and I feel that I'm responsible enough to be able to care for each fully without obstructing the care of another. Of course, there's always room for one more, should I see a poor betta that could use some TLC


----------



## WithinBlack (Aug 11, 2013)

Right, so long as you have the space and resources to care for them properly I see no problem with getting another.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

That would depend on how many you are able to care for. Maybe you could start a female sorority tank if you are looking for get more bettas.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

When you can no longer properly take care of them or have no room.


----------

